

Bootup Labs: Wertz joins board, first funding completed, portfolio reduced - paulgb
http://blog.bootuplabs.com/2010/04/14/wertz-joins-board-first-funding-completed-portfolio-reduced/

======
maxdemarzi
From the previous thread....

"I was just getting the $100k off of the Bootup website, I understood that we
got $150k, but that $50k went back to Bootup"

Is this spelled out somewhere on the website? I might have missed it.

------
shadowz
So this is suppose to explain what these guys went through?
[http://livejamie.com/post/522093261/booted-out-of-bootup-
lab...](http://livejamie.com/post/522093261/booted-out-of-bootup-labs)

------
realitycheques
this is spin control, they couldn't raise money so they chopped. How are
theses guys supposed to help you raise moeny if they can't raise it for
themselves???

